# New MD State Rock caught at AI Today



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Just saw on another forum that specializes
on AI surf fishing a pic of the new
MD record fish caught today. It
is huge! Caught by Allan Skalar (sp).


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I was just about to post the same story, here is the link.
http://www.stripersonline.com/ubb547/ultimatebb.php/topic/8/2147.html

There's something about May 15 that brings the big stripers around.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony, figure you could do OK
out there also if you fished AI for
40 hrs a week for 3 weeks.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I'd rather have fish-on's luck. He's been there twice this year and caught a 33" his first trip and a 40lb on his second. I think he's targeting the record on his next trip.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Dayum...that's a striper.

*packing up the vehicle*


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

*I'd rather be good than bank on luck*

I don't know Allen, but know of him from SOL. He puts in a lot of time. Sure luck has something to do with it, but luck is no substitue for experience and time on the water. He worked for that fish.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

DOF, Allen definitely puts in the 
time. (40 hrs a week for 3 weeks
straight). I know what Anthony
was talking about, and when you've
got that good mojo working for you,
it just cannot be beat.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

thats a big f_______ fish... good deal... and from da beach... awesome.....


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Awesome!!! I figured it would come on that day!  I fished with Allen a few times last year. He is really hardcore. He caught and released 2 or 3 stripers over 30" after he caught 1 that went to the table. Couldn't come to a better guy. I bet Chris will be looking to get his record back.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Couldn't happen to a better guy...*

Allen is quite a diehard AI fisherman. He puts in lots of hours fishing AI hard and is one of the best photographers for the area.

Congrats Allen!

Sandcrab


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Allen Sklar is one heck of a nice guy, a class act, and now one hell of a record holding fisherman! Couldn't have happenned to a better guy!  

have Jeep will travel


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Nice fish, but isn't the MD state record 67#s caught in the Bay off of Bloody Point?


----------



## johnnyrockfish (Jul 22, 2001)

*I saw that too*

The current Maryland record for rockfish caught in Chesapeake Bay weighed in at 67 pounds, 8 ounces in 1995.http://www.mdarchives.state.md.us/msa/mdmanual/01glance/html/symbols/fish.html


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Woooaah dude, that's the fish I've been dreaming of! Heck, I'll settle for something half that weight! Coming down to 'the pen' at AI on Friday and/or Saturday. I got the tackle to get it done, and the right attitude, now reinforced by your spendiferous catch! Full moon coming, high tide at sunrise ... counting down the days and hours till I jump in the vehicle and head south. Hope to see some P&S folk there, as you seem like a good bunch of fishermen! I'll be with my brother and friends in a silver 2004 Wrangler. Fish on!


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I also heard a rumor that 54#er was caught on fly in the Susq. Flats this year.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

67lber was a bay fish....looks like there's three categories....atlantic, chesapeake bay, and freshwater


----------



## mobyhunr (Sep 14, 2004)

*I also heard a rumor that 54#er was caught on fly in the Susq. Flats this year.*

58#


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

http://www.coastal-fisherman.com/ 

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

thats quite a fish to catch from the beach of AI or anywhere els for that fact, when I was there last week like everyone else my catch was a few blues skate an afew sharks one about 10lbs was my reward no signs of a rock fish around thats really some kind of fish


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2005)

That surf fishermen that caught the 52 pounder hit the Washington Post news today. 


You can read the story here, but you may have to register:

"52-Pound Reward For 5-Year Obsession"


----------



## caldaqui (Jul 12, 2004)

*It also made it in CNN Newsflash......*

Congrat...


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well here is something to think about..........just imagine how big that baby was prespawn! 70...75.....


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

*Huge Surf Rock*

What a way to wipe away the skunk. That fish was worth the wait in my book. Hell've catch. That is every surf fisherman's dream.


----------

